# Solved: Error installing sql server 2008



## Isvic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am havin problems installin sql server 2008..

During the extraction process the progress bar completes & the window as given below appears

"Managed SQL Server Landing Page has encountered a problem & needs to close."

Could anyone please help me figure out the problem...
...Please help!!!


----------



## Isvic (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried many blogs but I couldn't solve this problem.
I think the problem is with my operating system ,probably one of the files might have been corrupted.
So I reinstalled my os & it's now workin fine....


----------

